# Boxes, little boxes.....



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Some time ago, I made a simple stand for my printer that sat the printer up above the computer monitor. Made for 18mm mdf with two shelves at the top and two projecting stands to place my coffee cup or what ever.

The desk is starting to get crowded and I though it time to add a column of small drawers to each side.

Using some scrape timber that I had, I cut the timber to 60mm wide and cut the front and back to 60 X 120 and the sides to 60 x 200mm.

I used the Gifkins Jig to cut the dovetails. I still have to glue up the boxes/drawers and cut a slot near the bottom for the base.

I got a new 1/8" straight cutter last week to use for this purpose.

A simple project, but all adds up to the learning curve.


Haha, Del, I had one come out like that optical illusion where the sides are stairs that always go up...

I know you are a fan of the Gifkins Jig, how long do your cutters last?


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

James,

Boxes, little boxes..... I'm envious. I've had my Incra I Box Jig for about a year and haven't used it yet. Just going to have to take the time out. Been going to so many funerals lately you would think I'd get the message. If you don't do it while your alive it's a bit late. Maybe I should start building the BIG BOX. The six footer. No...Better at least make a couple small ones first. Wouldn't want the bottom falling out before I reached my final destination. Mike


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

James mass production of the little boxes and dovetails is how I would do it so nice job, you will have to post the final finished job. N


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

hi james, they last a long time, i have made i know of 50 or so, i have used my diamond pad to toutch ut the bit's after a while, the cost is a lot for them , around $90 + , their should be a fix or some other bit's could be made to work, i just havent had time to look around , do you have a cheeper set of bit's that work with adding the beiring ect. sure like the jig , i have 2 router that stay in the tables, sure makes it fast and easy, 2 set up's and you are set up to make dovel tales and pin's, after the toutch of the bit's you have to add a shim or 2 that come's with the jig, to get the pin's tight or tales riight , i see roger sold the busisness and now the company in the usa, japan wood worker didn't list the jig in the last catalog i got ? the cost of the jig is to high priced now after all the plates ect. have came out, but i don't like to experment with making a cheeper unit to work ? hope all is well down under del


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i didn't look at the photo's before i posted, i see the jig, the little clamp i found before you clamp it down raise it up than clamp, i found if you don't do that it sometime's raise's the wood up make the dovetale off just a small amount. i have the old one and had to buy the clamp, other than that what i do is make the wood for the box part so that on the dove tale set up it is on the metal part and not out in open , if in the open the pin will be at the end of the box with not much wood left on the box , the pin will be out of the socket , i belive like i know 2 1/2" will be on both metal part's of the jig , i use this a lot for my small box, i guess you can make the any size and than if need be cut them down with table saw and make the ever ? I use M.L.CAMPBELL lacquer here in the state's, dry's fast and is a cabnet grade hard finish all the best


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

del schisler said:


> i didn't look at the photo's before i posted, i see the jig, the little clamp i found before you clamp it down raise it up than clamp, i found if you don't do that it sometime's raise's the wood up make the dovetale off just a small amount. i have the old one and had to buy the clamp, other than that what i do is make the wood for the box part so that on the dove tale set up it is on the metal part and not out in open , if in the open the pin will be at the end of the box with not much wood left on the box , the pin will be out of the socket , i belive like i know 2 1/2" will be on both metal part's of the jig , i use this a lot for my small box, i guess you can make the any size and than if need be cut them down with table saw and make the ever ? I use M.L.CAMPBELL lacquer here in the state's, dry's fast and is a cabnet grade hard finish all the best


Thanks for that tip, Del.

I will try that on the next batch. I usually set for a 1/2 pin each end.

My Men's Shed is going to demo box making so I will take my two templates.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Good thought Thanks for the post


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

VERY nice James, you really have been busy, it's been ages since I last used dovetails.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Very nice little boxes there James. Your Gifkins jig looks very similar to the Dakota one I use but mine clamps to the timber and the router is hand held, (very much like the Stotts jig) In my mind this type of jig that uses just a template are far better than the other types that cut blind dovetails in twos. I don't know about you but I just enjoy making dovetails with these jigs as they are so easy to set up and make a very good job of them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a note Stotts jig is no longer sold but Milescraft took it over and is now sold under it's name..

1218 - Dovetail Template Master - Milescraft

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-M-...F8&qid=1380225029&sr=1-39&keywords=milescraft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRP6IFcsuJ8
==


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Your talent is without limits! Those are really nice boxes! Great work on the dovetail.


----------



## MarcNThyme (May 13, 2012)

Very nice James. Your jig looks easier to use than my Rockler. Which is why I don't do a lot of dovetails. But maybe I'll get it out and try something similar to your boxes.
Every time I see your posts listing Sydney I think about my visits there. I always stayed at the Wentworth. Probably not even there anymore.
Regards,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Wentworth...*



VaughnRonald said:


> Very nice James. Your jig looks easier to use than my Rockler. Which is why I don't do a lot of dovetails. But maybe I'll get it out and try something similar to your boxes.
> Every time I see your posts listing Sydney I think about my visits there. I always stayed at the Wentworth. Probably not even there anymore.
> Regards,


Ah, the Wentworth. My bride and I spent the first night of our honeymoon there in 1969. 

A room was $A25 and a suite was $A50. We splurged out on a suite...

It is still there and has been updated.

We spent a night there recently when we went into the city to watch some ice skating.

The room was over $A350.....:jester:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I find the Gifkins Jig very easy to adjust and use.

The disadvantages are that it is not cheap, but cheaper than a Leigh jig and does not, in its normal state, make half blind joints.

Gifkins Dovetail Web Demo.m4v - YouTube

I was using the A10 template.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bosox said:


> Your talent is without limits! Those are really nice boxes! Great work on the dovetail.



Hahaha, Jack.

There is a reason there are no close ups......


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

I watched the Gifkins Jig video James posted. It looks like a simple and well constructed jig, and I liked its ease of use. Looking around on the net I have yet to find the JapanWodworker co. or its affiliate in Japan. 

BJ
Thanks for posting a cheap alternative. By making your own template you can reproduce as many as you want. For a fraction of the cost.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Gifkins A10 Box Makers Dovetail Jig from Japan Woodworker: Home Improvement

The Finest Japanese Tools and More. Shop Japan Woodworker Online! www.japanwoodworker.com/
==



Daikusan said:


> I watched the Gifkins Jig video James posted. It looks like a simple and well constructed jig, and I liked its ease of use. Looking around on the net I have yet to find the JapanWodworker co. or its affiliate in Japan.
> 
> BJ
> Thanks for posting a cheap alternative. By making your own template you can reproduce as many as you want. For a fraction of the cost.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting, BJ. According to the Amazon Ad, the item is stocked by Woodcraft?

FOR DeL and Steve:
Search for Woodworking Supplies at JapanWoodworker.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*For Del....*

The cutters are made and suplied by Carb-I-Tool in Australia.

Considering freight ect, the price you have in US is not too bad.

dovetail bits for Gifkins jig


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Bj and James
I appreciate the links. I had already been there. My question was not worded well enough. The company Japan Woodworker is a company based in the US not Japan. I am interested in finding a similar company based on the islands of Japan.

My initial thought that with a name Japan Woodworker they would likely have an affiliate/partner company here (Japan). If they do I did not find the information. 

I appreciate your help. Likely other people will benefit from your efforts though, so thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Steve.

Sorry to say this, but after the sale of the business, the Gifkins website is most uncooperative.

There is no list of the outside agents for this product.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Steve.
> 
> Sorry to say this, but after the sale of the business, the Gifkins website is most uncooperative.
> 
> There is no list of the outside agents for this product.


James
Thanks for trying, I appreciate your effort:yes4:


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi James.
Joints very strong.
Good Gifkins Jig, price a little high.
Regards 

Cláudio.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Where is it?*

Hi, James.

Very nice boxes. I didn´t see the coffee cup. Where is it?

Best regards.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

papasombre said:


> Hi, James.
> 
> Very nice boxes. I didn´t see the coffee cup. Where is it?
> 
> Best regards.


Just for you, Alexis........


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Boxes, mark 2.....*

I was not happy with the results of the previous boxes. Due to the apparent cutting discrepancies, not with the Gifkins Jig, so I decided to make some more.

I used old fence palings, ran them over the jointer and then ran them through the planner until about 8mm thick.

Cut to size on the table saw and decided to use the Oak Park 1/4" box joint jig.

I am still working with boxes mark 1 also. 

I cut the grooves for the bottom of the boxes on the router table.

Attached are some pictures.

All in all, a good day. :yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*another picture...*

I pressed send before I attached the final picture.


----------

